# [avplay] Flux : Les flèches du clavier ne marchent pas bien

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je numérise beaucoup la TNT à l'aide de qmagnéto

http://biord-software.org/fr/qmagneto/

https://code.google.com/p/qmagneto/

J'utilise une commande cvlc dans qmagnéto avec 4 adaptateurs dvb-t pour créer des fichiers de flux TS

Je viens d'installer libav (0.8.7 et aussi 9.10) au lieu de ffmpeg (d'après quelques lectures comparatives)

J'utilisais auparavant les stats de ffplay (option -stats) pour trouver mes repères temporels pour découper un fichier correspondant à un flux dvb-t.

Les stats de ffplay - sur une position donnée de lecture - me sont cruciales pour le découpage de fichiers de flux TS h264 (HD) ; Je me suis concocté à cette intention un petit script qui me simplifie grandement la tâche.

Maintenant avec avplay, les flèches (droite et haut pour avancer) du clavier avancent bien la lecture de la vidéo mais qu'une seule fois et puis l'appui suivant reprend la lecture à position précédente. comme en boucle ...

Et encore j'exprime plutôt mal le phénomène ; En tout cas je ne peux avancer que d'une touche et après ça boucle.

Donc je ne puis avec avplay me positionner dans la lecture du fichier de flux et obtenir un repère de temps.

Pour un fichier de flux HD, j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche dans les stats de avplay à chaque appui sur une flèche :

```
[h264 @ 0x7f7a48004e20] Ignoring NAL unit 9 during extradata parsing

```

Quand j'essaie les flèches avec avplay avec un fichier de flux MPEG2 j'ai le même problème mais avec le message suivant lors de l'appui sur les flèches :

```
[mp2 @ 0x7f0e9001cd60] Header missing

```

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien ces messages - surtout le premier - et que je ne sais où commencer à chercher pour résoudre ce problème de lecture de fichier de flux avec avplay ... 

Alors que cela marchait bien avec ffplay ...

[édition] Avec un fichier encodé et non un fichier de flux ; avplay fonctionne correctement.

Y a-t-il un moyen d'utiliser avplay et le clavier pour avancer et reculer dans la lecture d'un fichier de flux dvb-t ?

Autre question liée :

D'après le man avplay : While playing

a   Cycle audio channel.

v   Cycle video channel.

À quoi servent ces touches a & v ; n'auraient-elles pas un rapport avec mon problème ? "Cycle" me faisant penser à Boucle ...

Je ne les ai pas utilisées ; et lorsque je les utilise, cela ne provoque strictement rien de différent.

---

J'aurais préféré utiliser libav d'après quelques lectures comparatives avec ffmpeg mais pour l'heure, j'ai remis ffmpeg (1.2.4) et donc ffplay.

Merci pour un coup de main

pour info : je n'encode pas encore mes fichiers PS & TS (phase de test) ; Je ne fais que les diffuser bien découpés en dlna (médiatomb) pour quelques périphériques connectées (tv, smartphone et tablette)

----------

